# Advice help



## ccopeland (Sep 16, 2007)

I have an Winchester model 1500 12 guage , mod choke. I can hit low birds and birds coming across, buy I cant hit HI bird or strate on. is the choke or what?


----------



## rollin Oswald (Sep 1, 2007)

If by "high" birds you mean birds that require pointing the gun up beyond 45 degrees, you are probably missing by shooting over them.

When you mount the gun with the barrel pointing up in the air, your cheek comes to rest on a higher forward part of the comb. Your eye is then farther above the level of the rib or barrel and this causes the pattern's point of impact to be higher than when you are shooting at lower birds with your cheek resting on a lower part of the comb.

It is just like raising the back sight on a rifle.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

My vote would be "peeking". You can see that high bird much better than a low bird as there it little to break the birds outline, you have a full un-obstructed view of the whole bird. So just before you pull the trigger you're already moving your head to see the kill and lose proper cheek weld. You're likely stopping too, as you're raising your face off the stock.


----------

